# Gewerbe zum Nebenerwerb angemeldet, GEZ fordert Zahlung/Anmeldung



## Turgor (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit folgendes Problem:
Ich bin selbstständiger Gewerbetreibender und hab dieses Gewerbe zum Nebenerwerb angemeldet. Da ich derzeit im Studium stehe und noch zuhause wohne lag es nahe, dass ich als "Firmensitz" meinen Wohnsitz bei meinen Eltern angebe. Dementsprechend ist mein Wohnsitz = meine Firmenadresse.
Mein Vater hat jeden Fernseher, jede Stereoanlage und alles, was noch unter "Rundfunkgerät" fällt bei der GEZ angemeldet und bezahlt dafür seine Gebühren.
Die GEZ verlangt nun von mir, dass ich die Rundfunkgeräte anmelde, die sich in meinen Geschäftsräumen, Kantinen etc. befinden.
Wie gesagt, sind aber alle Rundfunkgeräte im Haus bereits angemeldet und außerdem besitze ich keine wirklichen Geschäftsräume oder eien Kantine für meine Mitarbeiter () 

Wie soll ich nun vorgehen? Soll ich der GEZ die Sachlage in einem Brief schildern oder soll ich die Schreiben der GEZ ignorieren und in den Papierkorb wandern lassen?


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Nun, Gewerbetreibende müssen auch GEZ zahlen.
Wenn die GEZ nun von der Gewerbeanmeldung erfährt, macht sie aber keine "Ortsbegehung".
Die GEZ kennt also nicht die Örtlichkeiten.
Geschäftsräume können einzelne Räume sein, aber auch mehrere..... inkl. dem Klo, dem Flur, der Küche, der Besenkammer, dem Heizungsraum..... usw. 
Soll die GEZ nun alle erdenklichen Räume auflisten?
Wohl kaum, daher schreiben sie nur etwas von "Geschäftsräumen"..... und zu diesen zählen alle Räume die irgendwie geschäftlich genutzt werden.

Ich sehe es so:
Wohnzimmer, Küche, Bad, Schlafzimmer usw. sind die privaten Räumlichkeiten Deiner Eltern.
Natürlich wirst Du diese Räume auch mit nutzen..... aber ausschliesslich zu privaten Zwecken.
Ergo zählen diese Räume nicht zu den Geschäfträumen.
Du hast lediglich ein Arbeitszimmer welches Du teilgewerblich (da vermutlich auch Privat genutzt) nutzt.
Für dieses Arbeitszimmer wirst Du GEZ zahlen müssen..... sofern sich dort entsprechende Geräte befinden (ab 01.01.07 ist auch jeder internetfähige PC gebührenpflichtig).
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass es für Teilgewerbliche Nutzung noch Sonderregelungen gibt.

Fazit: wenn Du keine empfangsfähigen Geräte in dem Zimmer hast, würde ich deises der GEZ so auch mitteilen.
Solltest Du doch empfangsfähige Geräte besitzen, würde ich mich mit der GEZ in Verbindung setzen, um weiteres zu klären.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: auch defekte Geräte zählen als empfangsbereite Geräte und sind somit gebührenpflichtig.
Verpackte Geräte zählen nicht zu den empfangsbereiten Geräten und fallen somit auch nicht unter die Gebührenpflicht.
Anders ausgedrückt: das defekte Radio auf dem Schreibtisch ist gebührenpflichtig, das nagelneue Grossbild Plasma TV-Gerät (welches noch verpackt ist) ist nicht gebührenpflichtig.
Was für eine Ironie..... aber persönlich an der GEZ Hotline erlebt. 
Da stellt sich mir glatt die Frage was passiert wenn ich das Gerät nur bei Bedarf aus der Verpackung nehme. 
Ich kann der GEZ ja täglich 20-30 An-/Abmeldungen zuschicken. ^^
Finden sie sicherlich genauso lustig, wie ich es fand als sie den Defekt meines Gerätes nicht als Abmeldungsgrund akzeptiert hatten.
Auf die Frage wie ich denn mit einem defekten Gerät etwas empfangen soll, wurde nur gesagt dass ich es ja reparieren lassen könnte.
Ja nee, ist klar..... und ein verpacktes Gerät kann ich ja nicht aus der Verpackung nehmen. 
Aus welchem Zoo sind die Typen eigentlich entlaufen?!


----------



## Kipperlenny (18. Juli 2006)

Nun ja, also kann ich meine Besenkammer ohne jedes Gerät mit 1m² als Geschäftsraum anmelden bei der GEZ (ohne jegliche Geräte) - stelle da einen Stuhl rein - und zum arbeiten nehme ich halt meinen Laptop mit aus dem Wohnzimmer?


----------



## LarsT (18. Juli 2006)

Leute ihr vergeßt doch etliches:

1. Jugendliche, müssen ab der Ausbildung oder wenn sie einem Ewerb nachgehen ihre Rundfunkgeräte anmelden, auch wenn sie noch zu Hause bei ihren Eltern wohnen.

2. Sind auch PCs mit Internetanbindung oder rein der Möglichkeit sie ans Internet anzuschließen gebührenpflichtig.

3. Wird die Gebührenpflicht auch bald auf UMTS-fähige Handys ausgeweitet.

Leider ist es nicht mehr möglich sich bei geringfügigem Einkommen von den GEZ-Gebühren befreien zu lassen, das geht nur noch wenn man Leistungen nach dem Sozialgesetzbuch bezieht, also Arbeitslosengeld II (Hartz IV) oder Sozialhilfe.


Turgor wird also ohnehin nicht drum rumkommen GEZ-Gebühren zu zahlen. Sind rund 52 Flocken alle Vierteljahr.


----------



## Kipperlenny (18. Juli 2006)

LarsT hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leute ihr vergeßt doch etliches:
> 
> 1. Jugendliche, müssen ab der Ausbildung oder wenn sie einem Ewerb nachgehen ihre Rundfunkgeräte anmelden, auch wenn sie noch zu Hause bei ihren Eltern wohnen.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz was wir denn vergessen?
Ich muss (weil ich alleine wohne) natürlich alles mögliche anmelden - allerdings "privat" - und jetzt überlegt man halt wie man es umgeht, dass ganze noch einmal "gewerblich" anmelden zu müssen.

Ich finde meine Besenkammer/Laptop Methode gar nicht mal so schlecht...


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2006)

@LarsT
Zu 1: Das sollte allgemein bekannt sein..... hier ging es aber nicht um die allgemeine Gebührenpflicht, sondern darum ob er auch für die Geräte in anderen Räumen zahlen muss.
Zu 2: Stimmt nicht, für PC's muss derzeit nur GEZ gezahlt werden, wenn sie eine TV-Karte, Radio-Karte oder ähnliches eingebaut haben.
Die Gebühren für internetfähige PC's (ein Internetanschluss muss nicht bestehen) dürfen nicht vor dem 31.12.2006 erhoben werden (nachzulesen bei der GEZ).
Zu 3: ist von auszugehen. 

Er könnte also doch um die Gebühren drum rum kommen..... so lange er kein TV, Radio oder ähnliches in seinem "Arbeitszimmer" stehen hat.
Die anderen Räume zählen ja nicht zu den Geschäftsräumen.

@Kipperlenny, wenn die Besenkammer zu Deinen Geschäftsräumen zählt (dazu braucht aber kein Stuhl drin zu stehen), langt es wenn sich dort ein Radio befindet..... und schon musst Du zahlen.


----------



## Kipperlenny (18. Juli 2006)

Na ich meine aber, dass da gar nichts Elektronisches drin steht - ich arbeite halt mit Papier und Stift!
Zum eingeben des Codes gehe ich dann ins Internet Cafe


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2006)

@Kipperlenny, dann brauchst Du auch nichts zahlen.
Wenn Dein Laptop allerdings internetfähig ist, werden ab 01.01.07 Gebühren fällig.
Ich bezweifel aber dass man eine Besenkammer als Gewerberaum zugelassen bekommt.


----------



## Kipperlenny (18. Juli 2006)

Jo, aber halt nur "privat" muss ich dann zahlen für den Laptop.
Und damit meine Besenkammer zugelassen wird gibt es halt den Stuhl darin :-D

Allerdings sollte ich bei dem Laptop noch mal nachrechnen, weil wenn ich den von der Steuer absetze (Weil nur fürs Gewerbe gekauft) dann kann ich davon ziemlich lange GEZ zahlen...


----------



## Turgor (18. Juli 2006)

ok, alle eure Antworten klingen plausibel, helfen mir aber insofern nicht weiter, dass ich weder ein eigenes Rundfunkgerät besitze, noch werde ich mir in naher Zukunft eines für/über das Gewerbe anschaffen.
Der Fernseher, wie du sagst im teilgewerblich genutzten Raum ist 100% privat und wird auch von meinen Eltern mitgezahlt.
Ich habe kein Gerät in meinem Zimmer, für das nicht GEZ Gebühren gezahlt werden.


----------



## zioProduct (18. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube Dr Dau und alle haben hier zu schnell gelesen..
So wie ich das sehe, werden alle GEZ-Gebührenpflichtigen Geräte in deinem "Geschäft" schon von deinem Vater bezahlt, somit solltest du ganz einfach der GEZ einen Brief (Oder Anrufen) und ihnen die Situation schildern. Es wäre mir das neuste, wenn für ein Gerät plötzlich zweimal GEZ gebühren anfallen würden, das wäre ja so als ob jeder Mitbewohner einer WG, für den gemeinsamen TV im Wohnzimmer, die GEZ bezahlen muss 

Also wenn ihr deutschen nicht ganz bekloppt seit, denke ich giltet bei euch das gleiche wie bei uns:
Pro Wohnung/Haus/Geschäftsraum etc, muss für JEDES GEZ-Gerät EINE Gebühr entrichtet werden, da diese dein Vater schon bezahlt, müsstest du nix dafür bezahlen müssen

Punkt, Aus, Amen (Aber wie gesagt, erst GEZ fragen  )
mfg
ziop


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2006)

Turgor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Fernseher, wie du sagst im teilgewerblich genutzten Raum ist 100% privat und wird auch von meinen Eltern mitgezahlt.


Von welchem Raum sprichst Du nun?
Vom Wohnzimmer?
So lange Du dort nicht Deinem Gewerbe nachgehst (z.b. Kundengepräche), ist Dieser Raum Sache Deiner Eltern..... und die zahlen ja schon.
In Deinem Zimmer (was ja vermutlich Dein Arbeitszimmer ist) befindet sich keim Empfangsgerät?
Dann brauchst Du auch nicht zu zahlen.

Man ist nicht dazu verpflichtet die Kontrollöre der GEZ in die Wohnung lassen.
Die GEZ muss sich also auf Deine Angaben verlassen.
Ich würde der GEZ schreiben dass Du kein Empfangsgerät bereit hälst und sie daher bitten Deine Arbeitszeit künftig nicht mehr auf Grund irgend welcher Vermutungen zu beanspruchen.
Andernfalls behälst Du es Dir vor ihnen die aufgewendete Zeit (Schreiben aufsetzen, Fahrt zur Post) zzgl. der erbrachten Auslagen (Fahrkosten, Porto für ein Einschreibebrief) in Rechnung zu stellen.
Ich kenne ja Deine Wegstrecken nicht, aber wenn ich zur Post muss bin ich locker eine Stunde unterwegs.
Dann noch das Schreiben aufsetzen..... und schon ist man mit 1-2 Stundensätzen dabei.


----------



## vault-tec (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo.


Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass die Gebühren für ein Gerät nur einmal bezahlt werden müssen. Leben zwei "fremde" Menschen zusammen in einer Wohnung, ohne verheiratet oder verpartnert zu sein, muss *jeder* für die von ihm verwendbaren Geräte Rundfunkgebühren zahlen. 

D.h. Für einen Fernseher kann die GEZ ganz legal zweimal kassieren. Ist ein bei den Eltern lebendes (volljähriges) Kind berufstätig und hat ein Einkommen über dem einfachen Sozialhilferegelsatz/Regelsatz für Haushaltsangehörige, greift diese Regelung ebenso, d.h. auch hier muss (privat) für den Fernseher der Eltern vom Kind eine Gebühr entrichtet werden. 

Alle weiteren Geräte sind "gebührenfrei", es sei denn sie werden nur teilweise privat und auch beruflich genutzt. So ist beispielsweise für das Autoradio im Wagen der Chefsekretärin zusätzlich eine Gebühr zu bezahlen,  sollte sie mit diesem Auto abends noch die Geschäftspost wegbringen.

Solltest du also in deinen Geschäftsräumen ein Radio aufstellen oder aber (ab 01.01.2007) einen PC (kann ja leicht internetfähig gemacht werden) stehen haben, musst du diesen anmelden und auch die Gebühren zahlen. Liegt dein erwirtschaftetes Einkommen *über* dem einfachen Sozialhilferegelsatz/Regelsatz für Haushaltsangehörige, musst du auch für alle privat genutzten Geräte nochmal eine Gebühr zahlen (sobald aber ein Fernseher dabei ist, zählt nur dieser). Also ab Januar dann 17,03 EUR für den PC und 17,03 EUR für den Fernseher deiner Eltern macht 34,06 EUR pro Monat für dich.

Solltest du natürlich in deinen Geschäftsräumen weitere PCs oder Radios oder Fernseher aufstellen wird für *jedes* Gerät nochmal eine Gebühr fällig.


Verpackte Geräte sind *nicht* von der Gebührenpflicht ausgenommen, wie sich am Fall des Discounters Aldi zeigt.


Von den Rundfunkgebühren können sich nur noch Personen befreien lassen, die entweder Arbeitslosengeld II oder Bafög bekommen. Bekommt jemand kein Arbeitslosengeld II wird *keine* Befreiung gewährt (so geschehen bei einer Freundin). 

Ebenso *müssen* Studenten, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer kein Bafög genehmigt bekommen (beispielsweise reicht es den Studienstandort zu wechseln um das Bafög aberkannt bzw. nicht genehmigt zu bekommen), Rundfunkgebühren entrichten. 

Das reale Einkommen der die Befreiung beantragenden Person spielt übrigens in beiden Fällen *keine* Rolle, es zählt nur ob jemand *eine der beiden Leistungen genehmigt bekommen hat* (was aber wiederum auch bei geringen Einkommen nicht immer der Fall ist).

Ferner ist eine Befreiung nur noch bei der GEZ direkt zu beantragen, nicht mehr beim Sozialamt / Bürgeramt wie früher. Bei der GEZ heisst es dazu schwammig, dass nur Personen befreit werden können, die "gewisse Voraussetzungen" erfüllen.





			
				Dr_Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man ist nicht dazu verpflichtet die Kontrollöre der GEZ in die Wohnung lassen.


Richtig, die "Kontrollöre der GEZ" sind auf Provisionsbasis arbeitende freie Mitarbeiter der Landesrundfunkanstalten und haben keine hoheitlichen Befugnisse (wie z.B. die Polizei); man muss sie also in der Tat nicht in die Wohnung lassen. Im Übrigen ist der Begriff "Kontrolleur" in diesem Zusammenhang falsch, da es keine Beamten oder andere Beauftragte mit Kontrollvollmachten sind (obgleich die GEZ wohl eine Behörde des öffentlichen Rechts ist).

Hier übrigens mal ein paar interessante Links zum Thema:

Zur Befreiung von der Gebührenpflicht


Zur Gebührenpflicht


Fallbeispiele von GEZ-Methoden und dazu, wer wann was anzumelden hat bei der "Vereinigung der Rundfunkgebührenzahler"


hr-Online zum "Aldi-Fall"

Gruß, Niko ;-) 

P.S.: Alle hier getroffenen Aussagen entsprechen entweder meinem eigenen Verständnis der auf der GEZ-Homepage veröffentlichten Informationen zur Gebührenpflicht/Gebührenbefreiung oder spiegeln eigene Erfahrungen oder solche aus meinem Freundeskreis wieder.


----------



## LarsT (18. Juli 2006)

Turgor hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok, alle eure Antworten klingen plausibel, helfen mir aber insofern nicht weiter, dass ich weder ein eigenes Rundfunkgerät besitze, noch werde ich mir in naher Zukunft eines für/über das Gewerbe anschaffen.
> Der Fernseher, wie du sagst im teilgewerblich genutzten Raum ist 100% privat und wird auch von meinen Eltern mitgezahlt.
> Ich habe kein Gerät in meinem Zimmer, für das nicht GEZ Gebühren gezahlt werden.



So nicht ganz richtig. Nach den rechtliche Vorschriften siehe Rundfunkstaatsvertrag, in dem Moment wo du eigene Einkünfte hast, ist es unerheblich ob dein Vater bereits GEZ-Gebühren für alle Geräte zahlst, du musst für das von dir genutzte Gerät selber GEZ-Gebühren bezahlen.
Im übrigen ist nach darauf hinzuweisen, das die GEZ eine eigene Auffassung von dem Begriff "gewerblich genutzt" hat, was von Bedeutung ist hinsichtlich Autoradios.
Für die GEZ ist zum Beispiel ein Auto bereits gewerblich genutzt, wenn du damit Dinge ausführst, die nur indirekt etwas mit deinem Gewerbe zu tun haben, selbst wenn andere rechtliche Bereiche das Fahrzeug nicht dem Gewerbe zu ordnen.
Für die GEZ ist dein Fahrzeug schon gewerblich genutzt, wenn du damit einmal im Jahr zum Steuerberater fährst (auch wenn dein Gewerbe nicht das Auto normalerweise braucht), schöne Abzocke.


----------



## vault-tec (18. Juli 2006)

*@LarsT:*
Was ziemlich genau das ist, was ich schon einen Post weiter oben ausgeführt habe. 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## zioProduct (18. Juli 2006)

> Es ist ein Trugschluss, dass die Gebühren für ein Gerät nur einmal bezahlt werden müssen. Leben zwei "fremde" Menschen zusammen in einer Wohnung, ohne verheiratet oder verpartnert zu sein, muss jeder für die von ihm verwendbaren Geräte Rundfunkgebühren zahlen.
> 
> D.h. Für einen Fernseher kann die GEZ ganz legal zweimal kassieren. Ist ein bei den Eltern lebendes (volljähriges) Kind berufstätig und hat ein Einkommen über dem einfachen Sozialhilferegelsatz/Regelsatz für Haushaltsangehörige, greift diese Regelung ebenso, d.h. auch hier muss (privat) für den Fernseher der Eltern vom Kind eine Gebühr entrichtet werden.



Schei..sse, bei euch Deutschen hackts doch oO Da sind wir im "Ländle" mal wieder viel besser dran.. Demfall habe ich nichts gesagt, konnte ja ned wissen das Ihr Deutschen so verkorkste Gesetze habt


----------



## vault-tec (18. Juli 2006)

Jupp. Diese verkorkste Gesetzgebung haben wir übrigens (unter anderem) der ehemaligen Schleswig-Holsteinischen Ministerpräsidentin Heide Simonis zu verdanken. Diese hatte sich damals stark gemacht für die "wichtige Rolle" der GEZ und für die Gebührenpflicht von "neuartigen Empfangsgeräten" wie PCs und Handys (und nach Definition wohl auch Steckdosen und Kleiderbügel).  

Auch wird hierzulande politisch gerne mit "Verzögerungsmunition" geschossen: Die Erweiterung zum Rundfunkgebührenstaatsvertrag bezüglich der neuartigen Empfangsgeräte wurde schon 2004 reingeschrieben, tritt aber erst 2007 in Kraft. :suspekt: 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2006)

Azmodan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....(und nach Definition wohl auch Steckdosen und Kleiderbügel).


Kommt noch. 
Es kommt aber irgendwann bestimmt auch so, dass man für "internetfähige Kühlschränke" (die Geräte mit denen man via Touchscreen online einkaufen kann) GEZ zahlen muss. ^^

Die Sache mit den verpackten Geräten, ist eine persönlich Erfahrung gewesen die ich durchgemacht habe.
Die GEZ hat zu mir gesagt dass ich für das Gerät, wenn es verpackt ist, keine Gebühren zahlen muss.
Sollten sie also trotzdem Gebühren von mir verlangen, würde ihre zuvor gemachte Aussage den Straftatbestand der "Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen" erfüllen (§ 263 StGB - Betrug).


----------



## Kipperlenny (18. Juli 2006)

Nun ja, kann man denn die GEZ-Kosten von der Steuer absetzen?


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juli 2006)

Wenn sie im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Beruf stehen (z.b. künftig der PC) denke ich schon.
Als reines Unterhaltungsmedium wirst Du aber wohl kaum eine Chance haben.

[edit]
Im Bezug auf den PC:
Ich weiss ja nicht wie weit das FA "up to date" ist..... aber man könnte es zumindest versuchen die Gebühren als "betriebsbedingte Ausgaben" abzusetzen.
[/edit]


----------



## vault-tec (19. Juli 2006)

Hier nochmal ein interessanter Artikel bei Heise zum Thema.

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Turgor (20. Juli 2006)

Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten.
Ich habe der GEZ nun mitgeteilt, dass sich in meinem "Arbeitszimmer" nur ein PC und ein Schreibtisch mit kleinem Aktenschrank befinden.
Demzufolge habe ich keine neuen/weiteren Geräte anzumelden.
Mal abwarten, was die antworten, sofern sie antworten


----------



## lugflev (26. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Hast Du mittlerweile ne Antwort?

Gruß,

ich


----------

